# ,  / > Icom >  IC-726    CW

## Wuwuk

.
   - IC-726,
        ,
 :Razz:  ,  .
      :
   CAT  http://www.ebay.com/itm/59-CI-V-Cat-...item461ca57869?
   CW  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-5m-USB-Int...item5b020f926a?
  ,        PTT?
    .
 ,  , cat    ,
 PTT      com ,      PTT
        CAT ?
   ,      CAT,  CW,   PTT,
  RS232 (     RigExpert Tiny  :Smile:  ). 
 .

----------


## ra3el

,       http://radioarena.ru/,       ,     .  73!

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## UD2F

CAT    ?
http://www.myqso.ru/index.php?show_news=56&p=5

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## Serg

> CAT ,


   -   "" .      : http://radioarena.ru/catalog/interfaces/unicomdual/
       ,       ,    .

----------


## tomcat

> - IC-726,


 *IC-728*,     * (1)* 
,    IC-726    ?
 , -     :

*      ICOM IC-728*

.._.      ,     _ _ICOM IC-728        .  -   -   ..._

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## tomcat

> .


 ** :



 ,    ....

*R2 (10 )*,     ....

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## tomcat

> 1  2  .


  = 1:1 (  )





> 4  ?


* 4 -* =    CW   MixW,
    ,     MixW    CW   ,      SSB.

*   PTT, CW  CAT ( RXD  TXD )       MixW*



,  MixW    ,      100 /,    ,     CW...

 (1)  IC-728 = :



   .

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## AlexJ

. ,         ?            ,            ....

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


*OFF*
    2   :Razz:  ( 2  ) 4   2    m ,    4  adapter USB-COM.




>

----------


## Wuwuk

*Scorp*, ,
.
       ,
      1:1,   .
  "",   PTT   ACC(1)?
      RXD  TXD.
     CAT .




> ,         ?


     COM ,  ,     (     ).




> ,     ,        ,       ,          ,     "    .."


    ,    ,  .

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## UA9UDQ

,  

  , 

ps.       

 c     (  ,     12 ) dc-dc  5-5

----------

tomcat

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## Serg

-     ,      " ,   ..."       .

   ,          .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Serg

> "",   PTT   ACC(1)?


,  GND   ,    -     .




> RXD  TXD?


  "" (+   )     RS232-TTL    (-).

      , ,         .   ,                      .

----------

Wuwuk

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## Wuwuk

> "" (+   )     RS232-TTL    (-).


  RXD  TXD    3,5   ,    ?
 CW    6,5   ?
   CW ?

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## Serg

> RXD  TXD    3,5   ,    ?


,     ...  :Super:       MAX232         tx-rx ,       .

  -   .  ""  -    ,    -    .    ,       ( )  .

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,   MAX232  ?
>  .


  ,  ,      :Razz: 
 - ""  , -  ?        

_?
    ?   ""       ,     *   
 -  ,     

73

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


   2   :Razz:     ,     706 
  -  706 003.pdf         

   706.pdf
 706 001.pdf  
 706 002.pdf            ,   ,    .
73

----------

Wuwuk

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## Wuwuk

MAX232.



> 232   : 
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1021870


 ,     ,    .
       MAX232      *Scorp*.
 MAX232    ?
     7  ACC(1)?
  13,8  1,  78L05?

----------


## Wuwuk

> 12 -   ,    ,            .    ,     12  .


   .
      ?
    .

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## Wuwuk

> ,     ,       ...   ,     ,   ,  ,     ..


    ,          :Razz:  .

    ,  .
    ,

      radioarena.ru  :Razz:  .
    -  -,
 :Razz:  .

----------


## Serg

*Wuwuk*,     (    :
http://www.cqham.ru/image4/trx49_42_BIG.gif

      - 100  10  .

    C2, C7, C10, C12, C14  100-1000     .

        ,   /       -  .

 100%        -    12   (  ),   -  12       7...12. ,      7805    USB-,   47...100,  / 7805.

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## Serg

1551, 5551, 15311, 74LS04.

 -    ,     - (       ),  -    (dial-up)      .     ,    -     .

         ,       "  Bourns",   ,      .

 - ! PC817, 4N25, 4N35  .     ,  -    DIP ,   ...

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## Jose

http://www.chipdip.ru/product/lm-np-1001-b1/
http://www.chipdip.ru/product/sm-lp-5001/

     PC111

----------

tomcat, Wuwuk

----------


## Wuwuk

*RA3EL*,  ,  CAT .
  CAT ,   .

----------


## Wuwuk

http://www.cqham.ru/image4/trx49_42_BIG.gif 
   315?

----------


## Wuwuk

http://www.cqham.ru/image4/trx49_42_BIG.gif 
   315?




> .        .


       (    :Razz:  ).

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## Wuwuk

,  MAX232 (  )
  ,       :Shocked:  , .
UA2CZ   "LANKom LF-161C 9805"     
 ,     .
      ,
      -.
     ?
    ,   
   .
  ,     
   .

----------


## melan

> ,  ,    ,      ...


    .          ,     .

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## Serg

> .          ,     .


  ,       ,     ,     -     -    . ,          -      ...




> to Serg
> 
> http://www.cqham.ru/digimod_09.htm


,     .  -  RC-   ,       ,   .

----------


## tomcat

> ,    .


   "" ( / -130)    2  :

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## tomcat

> -  -?
>   .


..

 -43        -44



  ,      ,     -  ....

----------

Wuwuk

----------


## melan

> ...    -   ....


         .

----------


## Wuwuk

43  44,    ?

----------


## RA6DE

> .


    : http://smham.ucoz.ru/publ/7-1-0-188

----------

4l1ma

----------


## 4l1ma

...RA6DE...   ...  ...        "".  ..
1.   ""     ...   -  ...
2.      ,  ...... ,    ,   ""      .      ...   ...
3. ,         2-      .  ,     .       ,  " "   "  "   .          3- "" .       ,         - " "    .
4.    TRX     ???    ??? ,     -     .       ?  ...   USB    ...
       ...      "",     TRX  PC "  "   ... ... ""   TRX   USB...     ,        - 45 ,   - 22,5 ...     ""... 
   ...

----------

4l1ma

----------


## 4l1ma

*Serg*,    -    ""    ...     "" -  ?    ETAL - 63,5 ?        ?     RX ???    USB?     - ,    "" ?     ,           TRX.      "" ?         USB?

----------

4l1ma

----------


## 4l1ma

*Serg*,   ""   ... TRX...  ICOM-738...    ICOM-731,        ""...  - , ...        600 ,      ..
     -        ,  .  TRX,  . , ,  3-50  ,      -    ...   ... -    " "  /  /  " " -   "0".   - ...
      -     3232   VCC, GND, RXD, TXD...     REMOTE   .     -.          USB -  ,    .      .   ... ,   ...           -     ?

----------

4l1ma

----------


## Serg

> 600 ,      ..


600  -  -      ,     ,    .  ,  ,     -   -  .





> -     ?


      -  .     .

        :

http://www.cqham.ru/trx49_42.htm

    ,   ,       ,    .    .4  .

     ,    USB-COM.

----------

4l1ma

----------


## RW6MQ

,   IC726

----------

4l1ma, Serg, ur5ncb

----------


## 4l1ma

*RW6MQ*, ...  ,         Serg....   ...   232     ?...        3232 / 232/...  : VCC, GND, RXD, TXD.     REMOTE   ...     ...      REMOTE... UR5YW /. /   ...
    - ...

----------

4l1ma

----------


## 4l1ma

*Serg*,  https://www.google.ge/search?q=%D0%B...nO9aWeaFBzk%3D

----------

4l1ma

----------


## 4l1ma

*Serg*,   ...  ...      "". REMOTE -  ,    .   MAX-     ,      .    ,    TRX.       111  4N25   ?    K555LH1 -    .   - ?         5551...   ... ...   ,       3232...     ...     USB - COM...    ...

----------

4l1ma

----------


## 4l1ma

*RA6DE*, ...  ...  *melan*_         .

_

    : http://smham.ucoz.ru/publ/7-1-0-188
      ...       ,    ...  ,          ""  ...       USB  ""  .         45 ,    22,5 .    ?   ,    TRX   ...      ...   ...

----------


## Serg

> ?


 ,  1     .      ,    .
       ,     ,    HUB.

----------


## Serg

> ,      .


  . ,  -       .     ,    .

   ,    ""    .

----------

4l1ma

----------


## Serg

> .


  ,   1.
           PTT - RTS.

----------


## Serg

-  .

----------

4l1ma

----------

4l1ma

----------


## UD0CAJ

IC-726.    CAT  , ,  S  ALC?

----------

